# Is a meter reader for PSEG a dead end job?



## parks23

I was thinking about applying to be a meter reader here on Long Island for PSEG power company. Is it a good idea to work for PSEG as a meter reader till a line man apprentice position opens up? Or is it just a dead end job? My neighbor works and is on the board for the company and told me that he doesn't think it's a good job to try and get to another job opening. But on the other hand my friend that's my age (20) has been working at PSEG for about 8 months and thinks I should apply as he is also trying to get into line work and he said he was close to getting a lineman apprentice position after only being there for 8 months.. someone that was only at the job as a meter reader a week longer than he had and has "seniority" for being there a week longer then him got into the lineman apprenticeship and PSEG and he says he will be the next one to get an apprenticeship. Do you guys think it's a good idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa

In the era of digital meters, It's a vanishing occupation.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> I was thinking about applying to be a meter reader here on Long Island for PSEG power company. Is it a good idea to work for PSEG as a meter reader till a line man apprentice position opens up? Or is it just a dead end job? My neighbor works and is on the board for the company and told me that he doesn't think it's a good job to try and get to another job opening. But on the other hand my friend that's my age (20) has been working at PSEG for about 8 months and thinks I should apply as he is also trying to get into line work and he said he was close to getting a lineman apprentice position after only being there for 8 months.. someone that was only at the job as a meter reader a week longer than he had and has "seniority" for being there a week longer then him got into the lineman apprenticeship and PSEG and he says he will be the next one to get an apprenticeship. Do you guys think it's a good idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Apply for it and if you get it be the best guy they have ever had. 

Talk to as many guys on the job as you can just to get yourself known.

Any job is better than no job and worth a shot at self improvement.


----------



## splatz

parks23 said:


> My neighbor works and is on the board for the company and told me that he doesn't think it's a good job to try and get to another job opening.


What kind of a neighbor is this, he's on the board and he can't hook you up with a job? 

Companies in general hate the fact that they have to hire people to find out if they're worth a damn. The power company would be smart to invest in a known quantity with an apprenticeship rather than roll the dice with someone they don't really know beyond the interview. But companies are not always smart. 

Of course this is assuming you go in there and make a good impression, work hard, do good work, show your value. 

If you're not passing up some better prospect, you don't have much to lose.


----------



## parks23

splatz said:


> What kind of a neighbor is this, he's on the board and he can't hook you up with a job?
> 
> 
> 
> Companies in general hate the fact that they have to hire people to find out if they're worth a damn. The power company would be smart to invest in a known quantity with an apprenticeship rather than roll the dice with someone they don't really know beyond the interview. But companies are not always smart.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is assuming you go in there and make a good impression, work hard, do good work, show your value.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not passing up some better prospect, you don't have much to lose.




The reason I haven't applied to PSEG is because my neighbor told me to go for the IBEW apprenticeship instead and get in that way and work with contractors for a few years and then transfer over to a PSEG lineman since I'd obviously have my journeyman ticket if I got into the IBEW. But 2 months ago I took the test to get into the IBEW apprenticeship and failed the algebra and reading comprehension. So I'm planning on taking it again and if I fail then probably apply else where. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> The reason I haven't applied to PSEG is because my neighbor told me to go for the IBEW apprenticeship instead and get in that way and work with contractors for a few years and then transfer over to a PSEG lineman since I'd obviously have my journeyman ticket if I got into the IBEW. But 2 months ago I took the test to get into the IBEW apprenticeship and failed the algebra and reading comprehension. So I'm planning on taking it again and if I fail then probably apply else where.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's far better to be working as a meter reader while you are applying for other Union positions than flipping burgers at Mickey's or looking for a job.


----------



## HackWork

PSE&G metering department is completely separate than the linemen department. The meter readers are like mail carriers. You are better off getting into the IBEW and doing the apprenticeship like your neighbor at PSE&G said.


----------



## MTW

parks23 said:


> Do you guys think it's a good idea?


Only if it's a foot in the door to a better position.


----------



## parks23

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's far better to be working as a meter reader while you are applying for other Union positions than flipping burgers at Mickey's or looking for a job.




Well right now I'm working with my father as he's an electrician and I help him out every day and learn everyday. But I was under the impression say if I was to get a job as a meter reader and then take the test again at the IBEW and pass and score an apprenticeship wouldn't it look bad to leave right after getting a job? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> PSE&G metering department is completely separate than the linemen department. The meter readers are like mail carriers. You are better off getting into the IBEW and doing the apprenticeship like your neighbor at PSE&G said.


But we all know getting into an IBEW local in NY can take some time to do.


----------



## splatz

parks23 said:


> Well right now I'm working with my father as he's an electrician and I help him out every day and learn everyday. But I was under the impression say if I was to get a job as a meter reader and then take the test again at the IBEW and pass and score an apprenticeship wouldn't it look bad to leave right after getting a job?


It would be unreasonable for an employer to get pissed because a kid finds a better opportunity, as long as you give them as much notice as possible, two weeks minimum. A big company like that won't miss one entry level meter reader too much.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> But we all know getting into an IBEW local in NY can take some time to do.


Sure, but if he has employment as an electrician I think it would be better to keep it. Being a meter reader won't help his resume, IMO.


----------



## parks23

The only reason why I'm considering taking up a meter reader position is because of what my friend told me that he gets the first option due to seniority now that he's been there for months. But I don't know where he's getting the sources.. he could very well be being told the wrong thing and passing this false info to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Sure, but if he has employment as an electrician I think it would be better to keep it. Being a meter reader won't help his resume, IMO.


I didn't realize he was working as an electrician's helper when I posted.


----------



## parks23

MechanicalDVR said:


> I didn't realize he was working as an electrician's helper when I posted.




Right now I just wire up outlets, switches, really any fixture, pull wires and run home runs and also wire up panels for my father. It's a good start and I enjoy doing it so I want to continue in the trade world and try and make a career out of this. And I always read being a lineman can be highly rewarding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> Right now I just wire up outlets, switches, really any fixture, pull wires and run home runs and also wire up panels for my father. It's a good start and I enjoy doing it so I want to continue in the trade world and try and make a career out of this. And I always read being a lineman can be highly rewarding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Being a linemen is rough work and takes more a toll on your body than being an electrician.


----------



## parks23

MechanicalDVR said:


> Being a linemen is rough work and takes more a toll on your body than being an electrician.




I am aware of that thank you! (Not sure if that looks like I'm coming across sarcastically but I'm not haha !!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> I am aware of that thank you! (Not sure if that looks like I'm coming across sarcastically but I'm not haha !!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No you aren't.

I have always loved being outside and hate being stuck indoors for any length of time.

I thought of being a linemen and saw my older brother go that route 47 years ago and the toll it took on him.


----------



## parks23

MechanicalDVR said:


> No you aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always loved being outside and hate being stuck indoors for any length of time.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought of being a linemen and saw my older brother go that route 47 years ago and the toll it took on him.




Well I'm aware it is hard work and hard labor. I'm not sure how hard but I'm definitely not expecting it to be easy. How much of a toll exactly are we talking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parks23

MechanicalDVR said:


> No you aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always loved being outside and hate being stuck indoors for any length of time.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought of being a linemen and saw my older brother go that route 47 years ago and the toll it took on him.




What kind of work do you do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> What kind of work do you do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I retired from doing HVAC/R and energy management controls system work after starting out doing commercial and government contracting work.


----------



## parks23

Gotcha.. and what kind of wear and tear exactly are you talking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> Gotcha.. and what kind of wear and tear exactly are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has had a lot of problems medically associated with the career up to an including skin cancer. 

I'd say he looks at least 20 years older than he actually is.


----------



## parks23

Well there's some things to think about. I appreciate your knowledge and help being that Ik just a little kid haha. How well do union electricians get payed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parks23

Although I do know like workers get paid very well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> Well there's some things to think about. I appreciate your knowledge and help being that Ik just a little kid haha. How well do union electricians get payed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

In NYC and the surrounding areas inside wiremen do very well.


----------



## parks23

What about Long Island? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parks23

I hear the local 25 for inside wireman in the IBEW isn't very reliable..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> What about Long Island?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not familiar with that local. If I was a young guy I'd shoot for local 3 in NYC.


----------



## parks23

When I went to go take the test for the local 1049 for line work a worker in the local 25 was there and I got to chatting with him and he told me a lot of people were laid off and it was just a mess with some new management 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> When I went to go take the test for the local 1049 for line work a worker in the local 25 was there and I got to chatting with him and he told me a lot of people were laid off and it was just a mess with some new management
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if there are any local 25 guys here or not.


----------



## parks23

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not sure if there are any local 25 guys here or not.




I understand what your saying about the wear and tear of being a line man. But it's probably a different kind of wear and tear now with all the bucket trucks and a lot less climbing isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> I understand what your saying about the wear and tear of being a line man. But it's probably a different kind of wear and tear now with all the bucket trucks and a lot less climbing isn't it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spend a week out in a bucket during a severe storm and let me know what it's like.

Bucket trucks don't help out there with towers.


----------



## sbrn33

If I was a mod I would delete this thread. It has nothing to do with electrical or anything to do with alcohol or chicks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sbrn33 said:


> If I was a mod I would delete this thread. It has nothing to do with electrical or anything to do with alcohol or chicks.


Alcohol and chicks are electrical related?


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> Alcohol and chicks are electrical related?


They can be... and that sounds like a hell of a lot of fun!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> They can be... and that sounds like a hell of a lot of fun!


Fun yes, but I'm more a hands on guy than introducing electrical devices in that mix.


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fun yes, but I'm more a hands on guy than introducing electrical devices in that mix.


Oh... it is quite hands on!:shifty:


----------



## lighterup

Summed up , this thread is about finding an easier , higher paying job 
that's union & involves alcohol & chicks ? Let's see if I can be of assistance 
here...hmmmm...The US POSTAL SERVICE!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

lighterup said:


> Summed up , this thread is about finding an easier , higher paying job
> that's union & involves alcohol & chicks ? Let's see if I can be of assistance
> here...hmmmm...The US POSTAL SERVICE!


I've done work in plenty of postal facilities and I think maybe there was one semi hot chick.........could be why some of those guys go 'postal'!


----------

